# Clamps....Clamps......Clamps....



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I've been slowly buying jorgensen cabinetmaker clamps.....and I love them....but they are expensive...especially in long sizes....

So I'm considering buying some pipe clamps......however if I'm going to be unhappy with them.....I'll just wait and buy some more cabinetmakers..... I'm mostly looking for them for top glue ups, table apron glue ups....ect. 

Thoughts??


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a variety of pipe clamps. They are stong. Should be fine. I also have Bessy and F clamps.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i have bessey revo k's that ive been slowly accumulation.

i have some 6' +/- pipe clamps. i use them cause i have to. i hate them. really, truly hate them but i need them until i can replace them.

and this leads me to what I hate about the jorgensens and besseys - they freakin bolt them together so that you have to buy different length full clamps instead of a bunch of the parallel jaw pieces and bars separately so that you can configure your own lengths.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Craftsman had some that I was pretty sure were made by bessey....that were parts that you could assemble.......they didn't last real long before they discontinued them however. 

Now i'm torn.....I was pretty ready to buy 4 sets of 3/4 pipes....Now i'm not sure.....


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

That is exactly what someone needs to go into business making, parallel style bar clamps that can be configured and interchangeable with different lengths and other accessories. at a reasonable price!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I use pipe clamps all the time, with no issues. If you use cauls, and keep the wood off the pipe, (I use tape on the pipe at the joints), you should have no problems. I've never used the other kinds of clamps, so that might make a difference, but, like I said I've never had any issues.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Pipe clamps are fine. I suspect that there are far more pipe clamps in use then any other type.

George


----------



## keith long (Jan 25, 2013)

Have used pipe clamps for years, no problems at all


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have a number of 3/4in pipe clamps. These days they are rarely used since I purchased Jet parallel clamps.

The pipe clamps are cheap. One drawback is the jaws are only a couple of inches deep, not a problem for edge clamping, but I frequently need deeper. A bigger drawback is that the jaws are not parallel, so you have to be careful when clamping boards together to prevent the wood from being bowed by the clamps. Alternating a clamp on top then one underneath helps to even out, but you still need to pay attention.

If your budget allows parallel clamps, you will enjoy using them more than pipe clamps.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I believe HF sells or did sell a deep throat pipe clamp that reaches in around 4 inches. They're good for going over clamps in the other direction (90 deg), but they are so freaking heavy.:yes:


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

Does anyone like black pipe over galvanized or vs. a versa of the pipe clamps? And is 1 stronger then the other?

Eric Williams


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Anguspapa said:


> Does anyone like black pipe over galvanized or vs. a versa of the pipe clamps? And is 1 stronger then the other?
> 
> Eric Williams



If I recall, black pipe is intended for gas lines and is stronger than galvanized pipe which is intended for water lines.

I initially purchased galvanized pipe for such clamps, but these days I buy black pipe.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I prefer the black pipe too. It seems to me to be harder than galvanized pipe. The galv stuff gets notched/grooved by the spring 'rings' in the clamp mechanism pretty easily


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Eric,

I work in the remodeling industry.

Part of my job is demolition of portions of existing homes.

I get to take home the galvanized and black pipe that is removed during demolition.

If the sections are long our plumbers will cut and thread them to the lengths I need.

Black pipe, galv pipe, it matters not.

Free pipe is my favorite.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Can somebody please spell it out?
How can the strength difference between black gas pipe and galvanized pipe be a concern?
How many thousands and thousands of psi will show me which is better?
Does that make my glue-ups more secure?
Pipe, shmipe. all the same.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

The only appreciable difference that I can see between the two is that the clamp heads seem to slide easier on the black pipe.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

FWIW black pipe is usually cheaper.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Black pipe comes in different schedules- 40 60 80. Pipe for a sprinkler system in a building or High pressure steam pipe is stronger. Probably makes no difference for what we use them for. I have pipe and an assortment of other clamps- all cheap acquisitions off of craigslist. 14 Nice jorgesons for $60 and 20 pipe clamps with pipe for $40. I buy every cheap good clamp I can get...........


----------

